# Far l'amore dopo un tradimento ...



## Annuccia (28 Marzo 2012)

abbiamo aspettato un po.....o meglio mi sono concessa del tempo....e forse anche lui..perchè non ha mai insistito...fino a quando una sera...prese l'iniziativa...io beh...non ho provato quello che provavo prima..il sesso tra noi è stato sempre fantastico....ma adesso...lo sentivo diverso...lui è stato passionale come sempre ma..ad un certo punto...un piccolo crollo....nulla di che..ma..beh poi si è ripreso....io ho finto....lui chiaramente no(anche perchè gòli uomini non possono)...da allora evito il cntatto...senza farmi accorgere...sessualmente lo desideravo tanto....ripeto..intesa perfetta...adesso...non riesco a lasciarmi andare....non lo desidero piu come prima...
è come se l'altra avesse lasciato una traccia indelebile sul suo corpo che mi da fastidio....continuo ad amarlo...ma al tempo stesso odierò entrambi per il male che mi hanno fatto....


----------



## Diletta (28 Marzo 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> abbiamo aspettato un po.....o meglio mi sono concessa del tempo....e forse anche lui..perchè non ha mai insistito...fino a quando una sera...prese l'iniziativa...io beh...non ho provato quello che provavo prima..il sesso tra noi è stato sempre fantastico....ma adesso...lo sentivo diverso...lui è stato passionale come sempre ma..ad un certo punto...un piccolo crollo....nulla di che..ma..beh poi si è ripreso....io ho finto....lui chiaramente no(anche perchè gòli uomini non possono)...da allora evito il cntatto...senza farmi accorgere...sessualmente lo desideravo tanto....ripeto..intesa perfetta...adesso...non riesco a lasciarmi andare....non lo desidero piu come prima...
> è come se l'altra avesse lasciato una traccia indelebile sul suo corpo che mi da fastidio....continuo ad amarlo...ma al tempo stesso odierò entrambi per il male che mi hanno fatto....



Anche per me c'è qualcosa di diverso e anch'io lo desideravo sempre tanto.
Ora avverto come un blocco...poi ce la faccio a scioglierlo, ma non c'è più quella spontaneità.
C'è anche un che di malinconia sottostante. 
Per me la traccia indelebile è data dal pensiero di tutte quelle attenzioni dedicate alle stronze per farle sentire importanti.
Forse tutto è compiuto...


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Marzo 2012)

Non so che dirti,
solo che ti capisco benissimo.


----------



## Annuccia (30 Marzo 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non so che dirti,
> solo che ti capisco benissimo.




se non è lui a chiedermelo..io iniziativa nn ne prendo piu...prima invece mi divertiva inventare cose situazioni...ero molto attratta da lui...adesso...non so cosa provo....


----------



## bubu (1 Aprile 2012)

Capisco perfettamente la sensazione...anche se io ho avuto una reazione diversa (come te annuccia non riesco a prendere l'iniziativa) però ho fatto l'amore con lui due giorni dopo la scoperta. Non nego che nella mia mente vedevo loro due insieme ma poi mi son lasciata andare..
Son passati poco più di 3 mesi ed abbiamo recuperato un po la nostra intimità soprattutto emozionale...questa cosa può essere l'inizio di una nuova coppia, credo più autentica. Lui mi aiuta molto però


----------



## Diletta (3 Aprile 2012)

E' evidente che qualcosa è cambiato e mi dispiace molto.
C'è una sorta di imbarazzo che non c'è mai stato prima.
I danni sono ovunque ti giri, e il sesso non ne è esente.
Forse anche qui è questione di tempo, e diamocelo questo tempo...
Ma che palle però!


----------



## Annuccia (3 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> E' evidente che qualcosa è cambiato e mi dispiace molto.
> C'è una sorta di imbarazzo che non c'è mai stato prima.
> I danni sono ovunque ti giri, e il sesso non ne è esente.
> Forse anche qui è questione di tempo, e diamocelo questo tempo...
> Ma che palle però!



che palle davvero hai ragione......queste cose sono terribili non solo quando accadono...ma per la scia puzzolente e sporca che lasciano dietro.....cambia tutto...


----------



## bubu (3 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> che palle davvero hai ragione......queste cose sono terribili non solo quando accadono...ma per la scia puzzolente e sporca che lasciano dietro.....cambia tutto...


già...


----------



## Annuccia (3 Aprile 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> già...




un vaff...generalizzato ci starebbe pure...specie adesso....dopo aver letto alcuni post in questo forum....
mah...forse sono troppo antica io....
va beh non è mai troppo tardi per diventare moderni....


----------



## Diletta (3 Aprile 2012)

Io, dirò ora una cosa che non è affatto bella moralmente parlando, ma la dico lo stesso:
chi fa così del male si merita di essere ripagato con altrettanto male.
Forse il perdono migliore è...la vendetta.
Non c'è altro da fare...altrimenti non finiranno mai di umiliarci.
Bisogna solo esserne capaci, e io invidio tanto chi ce la fa.
Io non mi sento affatto in pace con me stessa se lo perdono, anzi, mi sento solo una cretina.
Se qualcuno è in grado di cambiare la modalità "vendetta" che si sta impadronendo di me, lo faccia....


----------



## Amarax (3 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> un vaff...generalizzato ci starebbe pure...specie adesso....dopo aver letto alcuni post in questo forum....
> mah...forse sono troppo antica io....
> va beh non è mai troppo tardi per diventare moderni....


io non volevo pensarci  ci riuscivo anche. Poi quando la loro storia è  finita è finita anche per me e lui. Incosciamente prima, coscientemente poi, mio marito ha voluto punirmi perchè li ho forzati a scegliere. Nemmeno il loro doveva essere un grande amore se no sarebbero insieme oggi. Peccato!


----------



## Annuccia (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io, dirò ora una cosa che non è affatto bella moralmente parlando, ma la dico lo stesso:
> chi fa così del male si merita di essere ripagato con altrettanto male.
> Forse il perdono migliore è...la vendetta.
> Non c'è altro da fare...altrimenti non finiranno mai di umiliarci.
> ...



sai...la vendetta risolve poco..anzi ti incasina...
a me piace credere ad una sorta di giustizia divina...
sono convinta che ognuno nella vita ha quello che si merita e chi sbaglia prima o poi...anche se alle volte molto poi..paga...e paga magari in un altro modo..non so se mi sono spiegata...
io posso dire fieramente che non ho mai fatto del male a nessuno...beh a parte sciocchezze magari quando ero piu giovane..ma mai intenzionalmente...quindi per me..non ci sono debiti...semmai sconti (ahah)
ho una figlia meravigliosa che è tutta la mia vita...e pur avendo solo 3 anni mi aiuta con il suo sorriso...alle volte è lei che si occupa di me...mi abbraccia..mi chiama mammina dolce...mi sussurra nelle orecchie "ti adoro"...LEI è LA MIA RICOMPENSA...IL MIO FUTURO...LA MIA SALVEZZA...


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sai...la vendetta risolve poco..anzi ti incasina...
> a me piace credere ad una sorta di giustizia divina...
> sono convinta che ognuno nella vita ha quello che si merita e chi sbaglia prima o poi...anche se alle volte molto poi..paga...e paga magari in un altro modo..non so se mi sono spiegata...
> io posso dire fieramente che non ho mai fatto del male a nessuno...beh a parte sciocchezze magari quando ero piu giovane..ma mai intenzionalmente...quindi per me..non ci sono debiti...semmai sconti (ahah)
> ho una figlia meravigliosa che è tutta la mia vita...e pur avendo solo 3 anni mi aiuta con il suo sorriso...alle volte è lei che si occupa di me...mi abbraccia..mi chiama mammina dolce...mi sussurra nelle orecchie "ti adoro"...LEI è LA MIA RICOMPENSA...IL MIO FUTURO...LA MIA SALVEZZA...



Sì, sono pienamente d'accordo che la vendetta non risolva niente, ma penso anche che a questo mondo a forza di essere tolleranti e comprensivi si rimanga sempre fregati, e ti parla una che ha sempre creduto in certi valori e che si è adoperata per metterli in pratica. 
Quante fregature e delusioni che ho preso!
Le mie dure parole sono infatti quelle di cui è rimasta delusa dalla vita e di chi pensa, senza falsa modestia, di non esserselo meritato.
Anch'io credo nella giustizia divina, ma anche in quella giustizia che comincia qui sulla terra.
Dio non ci chiede di annullarsi per un altro, ci chiede di amarlo come amiamo noi stessi, né di più né di meno.


----------



## Annuccia (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, sono pienamente d'accordo che la vendetta non risolva niente, ma penso anche che a questo mondo a forza di essere tolleranti e comprensivi si rimanga sempre fregati, e ti parla una che ha sempre creduto in certi valori e che si è adoperata per metterli in pratica.
> Quante fregature e delusioni che ho preso!
> Le mie dure parole sono infatti quelle di cui è rimasta delusa dalla vita e di chi pensa, senza falsa modestia, di non esserselo meritato.
> *Anch'io credo nella giustizia divina, ma anche in quella giustizia che comincia qui sulla terra.
> Dio non ci chiede di annullarsi per un altro, ci chiede di amarlo come amiamo noi stessi, né di più né di meno*.


riguardo a quello che ho evidenziato in neretto....ce ne sarebbe da discutere.....
hai ragione...anch'io pedate in c...fregature ne ho prese...senza meritarlo...e la rabbia dentro ti divora..perchè è prorpio la rabbia che ci fa dire queste cose..ci fa parlare di vendetta...perchè infondo..tipi come te(anche se ti conosco poco)e tipi come me,non ne sarebbero capaci...no?
la rabbia ti si accumula dentro...si accumula..perchè al dolore nuovo si associano tutti quelli vecchi..o momentaneamente dimenticati...a me accade questo...
è rabbia inesposa...
come tirarla fuori senza che faccia danni non lo so....


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> riguardo a quello che ho evidenziato in neretto....ce ne sarebbe da discutere.....
> hai ragione...anch'io pedate in c...fregature ne ho prese...senza meritarlo...e la rabbia dentro ti divora..perchè è prorpio la rabbia che ci fa dire queste cose..ci fa parlare di vendetta...perchè infondo..tipi come te(anche se ti conosco poco)e tipi come me,non ne sarebbero capaci...no?
> la rabbia ti si accumula dentro...si accumula..perchè al dolore nuovo si associano tutti quelli vecchi..o momentaneamente dimenticati...a me accade questo...
> è rabbia inesposa...
> come tirarla fuori senza che faccia danni non lo so....



La rabbia fa sempre danni: non è mai costruttiva, ma l'impresa titanica è quella di poterla controllare, gestire, altrimenti siamo delle immature anche noi.
Poi, ci toglie energia vitale che dovrebbe essere impiegata diversamente e positivamente...


----------



## Lostris (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io, dirò ora una cosa che non è affatto bella moralmente parlando, ma la dico lo stesso:
> chi fa così del male si merita di essere ripagato con altrettanto male.
> Forse il perdono migliore è...la vendetta.
> Non c'è altro da fare...altrimenti non finiranno mai di umiliarci.
> ...


Mi spiace leggerti così.. 

Continui a sentirti umiliata in virtù di ciò che è stato o a causa di comportamenti che tuttora ti fanno sentire in questo modo?
Come fai a sapere come ti sentiresti a perdonarlo visto che evidentemente ancora non ci sei riuscita? 

Magari pensavi di averlo fatto, ma questo rigurgito di rabbia e dolore dimostra che in cuor tuo non hai potuto... posso solo immaginare quanto sia difficile.
Dubito che la vendetta possa darti qualche sollievo. E dopo aver fatto del male, quando ti ritroverai con meno soddisfazione di quella che immaginavi, quando la rabbia comunque non sarà sparita.. riuscirai a perdonare te stessa?


----------



## Annuccia (4 Aprile 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi spiace leggerti così..
> 
> Continui a sentirti umiliata in virtù di ciò che è stato o a causa di comportamenti che tuttora ti fanno sentire in questo modo?
> Come fai a sapere come ti sentiresti a perdonarlo visto che evidentemente ancora non ci sei riuscita?
> ...



noi crediamo di perdonare.....in realta..."ci passiamo sopra"..ma nel nostro cuore non perdoniamo...perchè il perdono implica l'accettazzione del fatto,evento.... o come lo si vuol chiamare...come si può accettare di essere stati ingannati dalla persona che amiamo e per la quale avremmo dato la vita...???come si puo accettare  che prima di tornare a casa da noi...per cena...prendeva l'aperitivo da un'altra...???
no ...non perdoni...ma decidi di "accollarti il peso della cosa"...è triste ma è così...decidi di non rompere un legame...di dare una possibilità...in virtù di quello che eravate un tempo..o per i figli...o perchè hai paura...e anche quando il temporale cessa..anche quando e se torna il sole...nel tuoi cuore ci sarà amore ma anche un po di odio....
non si dimentica mai....
quel giorno...quando decisi di dire a lui tutto cio che avevo scoperto...dopo 1 mese circa (come ho fatto a trattenere iltutto ancora non me lo spiego)
volevo farlo al telefono mentre gia ero via...ma poi ho preferito faccia a faccia...ho letto nei suoi occhi il dispiacere...mentre diceva di avere sbagliato...mi abbraccio..parlammo tanto...ma sapevo gia che non l'avrei realmente perdonato


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi spiace leggerti così..
> 
> Continui a sentirti umiliata in virtù di ciò che è stato o a causa di comportamenti che tuttora ti fanno sentire in questo modo?
> Come fai a sapere come ti sentiresti a perdonarlo visto che evidentemente ancora non ci sei riuscita?
> ...



Cara Lostris,
ti rispondo:
continuo a sentirmi umiliata per tutto ciò che è stato, non riesco a capacitarmi anch'io del perché continui a sentirmi così, anche se sono fasi. Non riesco a chiudere quel passato...

Sul perdono, è vero, anzi riflettendoci, se perdonassi nel mio animo tornerebbe il sereno.
Ma io non ho ancora perdonato, questo lo so, ma se non ci riuscissi, nessuno me ne potrebbe fare una colpa, perché ci ho provato e perché sono un essere umano anch'io, con i miei limiti.

La vendetta è solo una parola astratta nella mia mente, astratta ed informe, che utilizzo come sfogo.


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> noi crediamo di perdonare.....in realta..."ci passiamo sopra"..ma nel nostro cuore non perdoniamo...perchè il perdono implica l'accettazzione del fatto,evento.... o come lo si vuol chiamare...come si può accettare di essere stati ingannati dalla persona che amiamo e per la quale avremmo dato la vita...???come si puo accettare  che prima di tornare a casa da noi...per cena...prendeva l'aperitivo da un'altra...???
> no ...non perdoni...ma decidi di "accollarti il peso della cosa"...è triste ma è così...decidi di non rompere un legame...di dare una possibilità...in virtù di quello che eravate un tempo..o per i figli...o perchè hai paura...e anche quando il temporale cessa..anche quando e se torna il sole...nel tuoi cuore ci sarà amore ma anche un po di odio....
> non si dimentica mai....
> quel giorno...quando decisi di dire a lui tutto cio che avevo scoperto...dopo 1 mese circa (come ho fatto a trattenere iltutto ancora non me lo spiego)
> volevo farlo al telefono mentre gia ero via...ma poi ho preferito faccia a faccia...ho letto nei suoi occhi il dispiacere...mentre diceva di avere sbagliato...mi abbraccio..parlammo tanto...ma sapevo gia che non l'avrei realmente perdonato



Condivido tutto quanto quello che hai scritto!

Solo una cosa: io lo so che non ho perdonato, al momento la cosa è ancora molto lontana e non so se ci riuscirò mai del tutto.
Ho compreso, quasi tutto, per il resto c'è tempo...forse non basterà il resto della vita.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io, dirò ora una cosa che non è affatto bella moralmente parlando, ma la dico lo stesso:
> chi fa così del male si merita di essere ripagato con altrettanto male.
> Forse il perdono migliore è...la vendetta.
> Non c'è altro da fare...altrimenti non finiranno mai di umiliarci.
> ...


La vendetta Diletta, a volte può essere terapeutica. Più che il perdono. Che magari arriva dopo...


----------



## Diletta (4 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La vendetta Diletta, a volte può essere terapeutica. Più che il perdono. Che magari arriva dopo...



Sì, ma ci credo infatti, specie per le persone orgogliose come sono io.
Però bisogna avere la stoffa...io invidio chi ce l'ha, così la piantano questi qua di fare i galletti nel pollaio.
Come vedi, mi preparo per la Pasqua: ammira quanta mitezza c'è nel mio animo in questi giorni!


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Lostris,
> 
> La vendetta è solo una parola astratta nella mia mente, astratta ed informe, che utilizzo come sfogo.


Terribile quello che sto per dire ma ho provato sulla mia pelle.....il tradimento non l'ho mai perdonato, non l'ho mai accettato, ho creduto per un periodo di essene uscita ma se dimentichi l'altra, la cui figura i primi tempi ti sta stampata in testa,non dimentichi quello che lui ti ha fatto.....mai.
E poi è arrivato lui....sia chiaro non è arrivato per vendetta, non è stato meditato.
E' arrivato perchè io non ero più quella di prima......nessun senso di colpa....assolutamente nessuno.


----------



## ferita (4 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Terribile quello che sto per dire ma ho provato sulla mia pelle.....il tradimento non l'ho mai perdonato, non l'ho mai accettato, ho creduto per un periodo di essene uscita ma se dimentichi l'altra, la cui figura i primi tempi ti sta stampata in testa,non dimentichi quello che lui ti ha fatto.....mai.
> E poi è arrivato lui....sia chiaro non è arrivato per vendetta, non è stato meditato.
> E' arrivato perchè io non ero più quella di prima......nessun senso di colpa....assolutamente nessuno.


Prego perchè succeda anche a me :smile:


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, ma ci credo infatti, specie per le persone orgogliose come sono io.
> Però bisogna avere la stoffa...io invidio chi ce l'ha, così la piantano questi qua di fare i galletti nel pollaio.
> Come vedi, mi preparo per la Pasqua: ammira quanta mitezza c'è nel mio animo in questi giorni!


Bah....io sono un pò vendicativa e credo nel potere terapeutico della vendetta...ma c'è un segreto.
Ovvero ha ragione il proverbio che dice che la vendetta è un piatto che va gustato freddo.
E' vero.
Non hai bisogno di vendicarti, ma se cominci ad assaporare il momento in cui ti verrà servita la tua vendetta (perchè la vita è una ruota che gira e prima o poi tutto torna. Tutto) allora credo che potresti vedere le cose in maniera diversa.
Tanto che quando la tua vendetta potresti servirla su un piatto d'argento...magari non ti interessa nemmeno più


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Prego perchè succeda anche a me :smile:


Il tradimento ti umilia come donna, come persona, come amante ......disorienta veramente.
Io ora sto vivendo questa cosa in assoluta tranquillità e davvero il non avere il minimo senso di colpa è quasi liberatorio.
So che certe parole possono sembrare abberranti ma, credo che solo chi ci è passato , possa comprendermi.


----------



## ferita (4 Aprile 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Il tradimento ti umilia come donna, come persona, come amante ......disorienta veramente.
> Io ora sto vivendo questa cosa in assoluta tranquillità e davvero il non avere il minimo senso di colpa è quasi liberatorio.
> So che certe parole possono sembrare abberranti ma, credo che solo chi ci è passato , possa comprendermi.


Il tradimento mi ha pietrificata, non sono più in grado di prendere decisioni o di farmi piacere qualcosa.
Nuoto in un mare di niente.
Per questo prego che mi succeda qualcosa che mi risvegli.
L'idea del principe azzurro che bacia e sveglia Biancaneve calza a pennello!! :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Bah....io sono un pò vendicativa e credo nel potere terapeutico della vendetta...ma c'è un segreto.
> Ovvero ha ragione il proverbio che dice che la vendetta è un piatto che va gustato freddo.
> E' vero.
> Non hai bisogno di vendicarti, ma se cominci ad assaporare il momento in cui ti verrà servita la tua vendetta (perchè la vita è una ruota che gira e prima o poi tutto torna. Tutto) allora credo che potresti vedere le cose in maniera diversa.
> Tanto che quando la tua vendetta potresti servirla su un piatto d'argento...magari non ti interessa nemmeno più


Eehehehehehehehehe...estremamente mia cara....eheheheeheheh...
E poi gli dici...ehi carino come si sta quando vedi che l'altro preferisce un'altra persona a te eh?
Credevi di essere un dio in terra? Eh? Carino...cicciobello di mamma!:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Aprile 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> L'idea del principe azzurro che bacia e sveglia Biancaneve calza a pennello!! :mrgreen:


Che dirti per me è stata ed è tuttora un 'ottima medicina , alla faccia di quello stronzo di mio marito.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eehehehehehehehehe...estremamente mia cara....eheheheeheheh...
> E poi gli dici...ehi carino come si sta quando vedi che l'altro preferisce un'altra persona a te eh?
> Credevi di essere un dio in terra? Eh? Carino...cicciobello di mamma!:carneval::carneval:


ma Conte tu sei troppo cattivo!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## disperata54 (4 Aprile 2012)

non so se qualcuno di voi, si ricordera' di me..............ma posso solo dire che dopo circa tre anni , sto ancora a disperarmi e a chiedermi PERCHE?........anni sprecati , anni non vissuti perche non vivi piu'......anni che purtropponon avrai piu' indietro........e tutto questo per uno stronzo che non e' riuscito a tenere freno il suo lato di LATRIN LOVER....
(scusatemi ma quando ci vo ci vo')


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2012)

disperata54 ha detto:


> non so se qualcuno di voi, si ricordera' di me..............ma posso solo dire che dopo circa tre anni , sto ancora a disperarmi e a chiedermi PERCHE?........anni sprecati , anni non vissuti perche non vivi piu'......anni che purtropponon avrai piu' indietro........*e tutto questo per uno stronzo che non e' riuscito a tenere freno il suo lato di LATRIN LOVER....*
> (scusatemi ma quando ci vo ci vo')


Dissento leggermente. E' colpa dello stronzo sono d'accordo, ma non tutta colpa dello stronzo. Non è mai colpa di una persona nella coppia se si tradisce.
Nessuno è mai esente da colpe.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dissento leggermente. E' colpa dello stronzo sono d'accordo, ma non tutta colpa dello stronzo. Non è mai colpa di una persona nella coppia se si tradisce.
> Nessuno è mai esente da colpe.


Giusto! e tu perchè continui a fare la...... traditrice ? ( sinonimi assonanze e più ne vuoi più ne metti)


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Giusto! e tu perchè continui a fare la...... traditrice ? ( sinonimi assonanze e più ne vuoi più ne metti)


Che parolona...ehm...dei nel suo caso...è una mossa aziendale no?
L'amministrazione generale dell'azienda le ha detto: tienici buono manager no?
E lei ha detto...Messaggio recepito flap, flap!
Sono cose di lavoro Ultimo eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Duchessa (4 Aprile 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io, dirò ora una cosa che non è affatto bella moralmente parlando, ma la dico lo stesso:
> chi fa così del male si merita di essere ripagato con altrettanto male.
> Forse il perdono migliore è...la vendetta.
> Non c'è altro da fare...altrimenti non finiranno mai di umiliarci.
> ...


:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che parolona...ehm...dei nel suo caso...è una mossa aziendale no?
> L'amministrazione generale dell'azienda le ha detto: tienici buono manager no?
> E lei ha detto...Messaggio recepito flap, flap!
> Sono cose di lavoro Ultimo eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ah bhe! allora..
Comunque ben sai che per me quello che si vuole fare si fa... e sai anche il resto no?  
Vi vedo bene a tutti e due sai :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Giusto! e tu perchè continui a fare la...... traditrice ? ( sinonimi assonanze e più ne vuoi più ne metti)


Dai Clà davvero mi fai questa domanda?
Rispondo per l'ennesima volta.
E sempre secondo me.

1)perchè il tradimento è slegato dall'amore 
2)perchè la fedeltà per me non è un valore credibile.
3)perchè si vive una volta sola
4)perchè se all'interno della coppia sto bene non mi interessa cosa fa il mio uomo fuori.
eccetera eccetera


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che parolona...ehm...dei nel suo caso...è una mossa aziendale no?
> L'amministrazione generale dell'azienda le ha detto: tienici buono manager no?
> E lei ha detto...Messaggio recepito flap, flap!
> Sono cose di lavoro Ultimo eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


...:mrgreen:
flap flap


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dai Clà davvero mi fai questa domanda?
> Rispondo per l'ennesima volta.
> E sempre secondo me.
> 
> ...


buonasera Tebe...si il punto 1 e il 4....2 non e'vero....4..sei sicura???non te ne frega niente di essere alce???

Dirai che e'un controsenso,essendo traditore,ma se sapessi
che che mia moglie ricambia....non sarei felice


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2012)

*Aggiungo*

Che posso parlare di tradimento solo se ci si "innamora"
Questo è tradimento.
E allora il mio pensiero cambia, perchè se non è più solo sesso è evidente che ci sono problemi non risolti all'interno della coppia.
La trombata o le trombate in giro non mi toccano e non mi interessano


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> buonasera Tebe...si il punto 1 e il 4....2 non e'vero....4..sei sicura???non te ne frega niente di essere alce???
> 
> Dirai che e'un controsenso,essendo traditore,ma se sapessi
> che che mia moglie ricambia....non sarei felice


No. Non mi interessa essere Alce.
Anzi.
Lo dichiaro tranquillamente di essere sempre stata tradita.
Davvero non me ne frega na mazza.

E confermo in toto il punto 2 e 4


----------



## Konrad (4 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dissento leggermente. E' colpa dello stronzo sono d'accordo, ma non tutta colpa dello stronzo. Non è mai colpa di una persona nella coppia se si tradisce.
> Nessuno è mai esente da colpe.


No, su questo hai ragione. Solo che ci vuole maturità per riconoscerlo e due attributi così per riuscire a tirare fuori la maturità da sotto gli strati di dolore.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> No, su questo hai ragione. Solo che ci vuole maturità per riconoscerlo e due attributi così per riuscire a tirare fuori la maturità da sotto gli strati di dolore.


Hai ragione. Quando il tradimento è "sentimentale" è difficile razionalizzare.
Perchè si innescano un sacco di cose che spesso, soprattutto i primi tempi, non riesci a tenere a bada.
E in genere, il tradito/a, in quel momento non ha la lucidità necessaria per capire come si è arrivati a quel punto.

Brutta roba. Brutta roba davvero.


----------



## ferita (4 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Quando il tradimento è "sentimentale" è difficile razionalizzare.
> Perchè si innescano un sacco di cose che spesso, soprattutto i primi tempi, non riesci a tenere a bada.
> E in genere, il tradito/a, in quel momento non ha la lucidità necessaria per capire come si è arrivati a quel punto.
> 
> Brutta roba. Brutta roba davvero.



Esatto!
Io sto facendo cose assurde, mi comporto come una dodicenne.
Vorrei non avere certe reazioni così demenziali e invece arrivano e mi ritornano addosso come un boomerang perchè mi pento immediatamente dopo.
Il tradito passa dalla parte del torto...è sconvolgente cosa riesce a fare...il punto a cui non avrei mai creduto potessi arrivare, e ogni volta ci arrivo e ogni volta mi pento


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Quando il tradimento è "sentimentale" è difficile razionalizzare.
> Perchè si innescano un sacco di cose che spesso, soprattutto i primi tempi, non riesci a tenere a bada.
> E in genere, il tradito/a, in quel momento non ha la lucidità necessaria per capire come si è arrivati a quel punto.
> 
> Brutta roba. Brutta roba davvero.


Ma infatti porco can...
Tu sei la mia compagna.
Stai al mio fianco e non ciuli con altri.
Ma il tuo cuore è lontano da me.
I tuoi pensieri, le tue emozioni e i tuoi sentimenti sono rivolti ad un altro.
E io non lo so.

Ma ti vedo strana
apatica, assente...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Si il tuo corpo è qui...
La tua figa pure...
e mettiamoci anche il santo buchetto...

Ma sei innamorata di un altro.
Ed è per questo che io ti sto tanto sulle balle.
Ecco io sono l'ostacolo a raggiungere l'oggetto del tuo amore.

Io il tuo carceriere.
Non balli e fiumi con me.
Ma sbuffi e basta.

Questo è tradimento.
E quando lo scoprirò

Mi dirò
Non io non andavo bene
Io ero un bravo uomo

Ma tutto quello che io ti ho dato
Ai tuoi occhi non vale na sega

Perchè
SOgnavi di averlo da un altro.

Il tradimento del cuore.
Che dio ti perdoni donna.

Ora io mi pascerò 
della tua anima
E mangerò a brandelli il tuo cuore!

E poi....
TI lascio!


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dai Clà davvero mi fai questa domanda?
> Rispondo per l'ennesima volta.
> E sempre secondo me.
> 
> ...


Chi ti è vicino sa quello che hai scritto? 
Non rispondermi sai che conosco la risposta.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Che posso parlare di tradimento solo se ci si "innamora"
> Questo è tradimento.
> E allora il mio pensiero cambia, perchè se non è più solo sesso è evidente che ci sono problemi non risolti all'interno della coppia.
> La trombata o le trombate in giro non mi toccano e non mi interessano


Forse è giusto. Ma forse però, sai perchè? perchè se ci si innamora il tradimento non esiste. Come la mettiamo ora ?


----------



## Ultimo (4 Aprile 2012)

Per piacere le mie non sono provocazioni.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Chi ti è vicino sa quello che hai scritto?
> Non rispondermi sai che conosco la risposta.


Ti ripondo lo stesso visto che hai fatto la domanda e sai la risposta ma magari altri che leggono no.
Quindi.
si.
Mattia sa esattamente cosa penso.
E cosa penso è ciò che ho scritto.

Non lo accetti. Mi dispiace.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti ripondo lo stesso visto che hai fatto la domanda e sai la risposta ma magari altri che leggono no.
> Quindi.
> si.
> Mattia sa esattamente cosa penso.
> ...


scusa Tebe..abbi pazienza vuoi dire che il tuo compagno sa perfettamente..quello che combini??


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse è giusto. Ma forse però, sai perchè? perchè se ci si innamora il tradimento non esiste. Come la mettiamo ora ?


E' un discorso sterile fra me e te questo Clà.
Perchè io sono traditrice e tu no.

Per me anche da innamorati il tradimento non esiste perchè *per me il tradimento è slegato dall'amore.


*
Lo so che non lo accetti perchè non lo capisci, ma io stessa non capisco come si possa essere fedeli.
L'importante è essere chiari da subito.
Io lo sono stata, l'uomo che mi ha tradito no.


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa Tebe..abbi pazienza vuoi dire che il tuo compagno sa perfettamente..quello che combini??


Quando Mattia mi ha tradita  ho detto chiaramente che le dinamiche del rapporto sarebbero cambiate.
Perchè  ho fatto fatica a stare fedele per sette anni,caxxo, però visto che lui non era un traditore ma un fedele avevo deciso che valeva la pena di fare le cose per benino.

Poi, guarda caso, il non traditore mi ha tradita. E pure in malo modo.
A quel punto gli ho detto che da quel momento la fedeltà non era più un valore del rapporto. Per entrambi.
Lui non sa che lo tradisco con manager.
Ma credo immagini.
E fa domande.
A cui rispondo "Seguimi e prova a beccarmi"


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quando Mattia mi ha tradita ho detto chiaramente che le dinamiche del rapporto sarebbero cambiate.
> Perchè ho fatto fatica a stare fedele per sette anni,caxxo, però visto che lui non era un traditore ma un fedele avevo deciso che valeva la pena di fare le cose per benino.
> 
> Poi, guarda caso, il non traditore mi ha tradita. E pure in malo modo.
> ...


Quindi una cosa tipo Conte e signora...coppia aperta e gara a chi ne di piu'..capisco.
Ho cercato di entrare in una simile cosa...pensa una tipa con marito e figlia,dichiara apèrtamente in su sito,di vivere piu'relazioni  contemporaneamente,con tanto di foto,sua,della figlia,del marito,del matrimonio....ahahahhahhh..
e dulcis in fundo non e' a MI o RM..insomma sono immense...ma in una citta'abbastanza grande della ns provincia..grande come..forse Melegnano...ahahahha


----------



## Tebe (4 Aprile 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quindi una cosa tipo Conte e signora...coppia aperta e gara a chi ne di piu'..capisco.
> Ho cercato di entrare in una simile cosa...pensa una tipa con marito e figlia,dichiara apèrtamente in su sito,di vivere piu'relazioni  contemporaneamente,con tanto di foto,sua,della figlia,del marito,del matrimonio....ahahahhahhh..
> e dulcis in fundo non e' a MI o RM..insomma sono immense...ma in una citta'abbastanza grande della ns provincia..grande come..forse Melegnano...ahahahha


No no. Coppia aperta una cippa.
Lui dice sempre che se mi becca a tradirlo mi lascia perchè non mi perdonerebbe e che lui non mi tradirà mai più (ci credo proprio...)

E io sono moooolto preoccupata....:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (4 Aprile 2012)

disperata54 ha detto:


> non so se qualcuno di voi, si ricordera' di me..............ma posso solo dire che dopo circa tre anni , sto ancora a disperarmi e a chiedermi PERCHE?........anni sprecati , anni non vissuti perche non vivi piu'......anni che purtropponon avrai piu' indietro........e tutto questo per uno stronzo che non e' riuscito a tenere freno il suo lato di LATRIN LOVER....
> (scusatemi ma quando ci vo ci vo')


Ciao disperata, si io mi ricordo. Mi spiace molto sentirti così.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quando Mattia mi ha tradita  ho detto chiaramente che le dinamiche del rapporto sarebbero cambiate.
> Perchè  ho fatto fatica a stare fedele per sette anni,caxxo, però visto che lui non era un traditore ma un fedele avevo deciso che valeva la pena di fare le cose per benino.
> 
> Poi, guarda caso, il non traditore mi ha tradita. E pure in malo modo.
> ...


Cosa non facciamo noi egocentrici pur di attirare l'attenzione del partner su di noi eh?


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' un discorso sterile fra me e te questo Clà.
> Perchè io sono traditrice e tu no.
> 
> Per me anche da innamorati il tradimento non esiste perchè *per me il tradimento è slegato dall'amore.
> ...


Nulla è sterile. Mai dare per scontato le cose.

Quello che io sono non è esattamente quello che leggete. Dietro il mio passato e direi anche passato recente c'è molto e molto di più di quello che appare qua. 

Tebe, alcune volte si può avere la capacità di riuscire a fare qualcosa per la persona che ti ha fatto conoscere l'amore, in questo caso mia moglie, ma questo non toglie che il mio passato è stato alquanto "tormentato" e la mia mente formatasi col tempo e con le esperienze mi ha aperto a tutto. Fondamentalmente sono sempre stato aperto a tutto, e per me non sarebbe un problema tradire sapendo che, nonostante io ami il tradire non sarebbe tradire chi amo, per me non sarebbe un problema aprire la coppia ad eventuali momenti di "distrazione" e non sarebbero un problema altri tipi di soluzione, pensa un po te cosa c'è dietro il mio passato ed il mio essere..... ma ho scelto una strada in base non solo a quello che mi sta bene, ma anche in base a chi amo.


----------



## Annuccia (5 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Quando il tradimento è "sentimentale" è difficile razionalizzare.
> Perchè si innescano un sacco di cose che spesso, soprattutto i primi tempi, non riesci a tenere a bada.
> E in genere, il tradito/a, in quel momento non ha la lucidità necessaria per capire come si è arrivati a quel punto.
> 
> Brutta roba. Brutta roba davvero.



bruttissima direi....


----------



## Tebe (5 Aprile 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nulla è sterile. Mai dare per scontato le cose.
> 
> Quello che io sono non è esattamente quello che leggete. Dietro il mio passato e direi anche passato recente c'è molto e molto di più di quello che appare qua.
> 
> Tebe, alcune volte si può avere la capacità di riuscire a fare qualcosa per la persona che ti ha fatto conoscere l'amore, in questo caso mia moglie, ma questo non toglie che il mio passato è stato alquanto "tormentato" e la mia mente formatasi col tempo e con le esperienze mi ha aperto a tutto. Fondamentalmente sono sempre stato aperto a tutto, e per me non sarebbe un problema tradire sapendo che, nonostante io ami il tradire non sarebbe tradire chi amo, per me non sarebbe un problema aprire la coppia ad eventuali momenti di "distrazione" *e non sarebbero un problema altri tipi di soluzione, pensa un po te cosa c'è dietro il mio passato ed il mio essere..... ma ho scelto una strada in base non solo a quello che mi sta bene, ma anche in base a chi amo.*




Anche io non sono solo ciò che appare qui dentro, come penso valga per la totalità delle persone del forum.
E anche io ho scelto una strada in base non solo alle miei esigenze ma anche in base a chi amo.

Rimanere fedeli per sette anni per una traditrice seriale che non ha mai sentito la fedeltà come un valore della coppia, puoi immaginare quanto sia stato difficile.
Perchè lo è stato. Ma avevo promesso. Avevo promesso che non avrei tradito perchè davanti avevo un uomo che alla fedeltà credeva e mi diceva sempre "tebe, ne morirei se tu mi tradissi. Sarebbe un dolore devastante e non riuscirei a perdonarti."
Pesante. E anche se non capivo, per amore, ho soffocato quello che ero sempre stata. Una traditrice.

Mattia ha tradito un suo principio di fedeltà dura e pura e una promessa fatta  a me che non gli avevo chiesto di fare, quindi la mia scelta di tornare ad essere una traditrice è una scelta fatta soprattutto in base a chi amo.

Mattia deve capire che i principi vanno bene, benissimo. Ma valgono per tutti. Ho sempre pagato i miei errori e da molti di essi ho imparato moltissimo.
E che sedersi sul trono della moralità è un arma a doppio taglio.
Lui poteva scegliere di non tradirmi.
Aveva il doppio del dovere morale nei miei confronti e nei confronti della coppia di non farlo. Perchè se l'avessi fatto io ne sarebbe morto, quindi sapeva bene cosa avrebbe potuto scatenare.
Ha scelto una strada. Io l'ho solo resa più agibile asfaltandola.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Anche io non sono solo ciò che appare qui dentro, come penso valga per la totalità delle persone del forum.
> E anche io ho scelto una strada in base non solo alle miei esigenze ma anche in base a chi amo.
> ...



Mi sembra di leggere la mia storia  precisa precisa ma con risvolti diversi .


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> Anche io non sono solo ciò che appare qui dentro, come penso valga per la totalità delle persone del forum.
> E anche io ho scelto una strada in base non solo alle miei esigenze ma anche in base a chi amo.
> ...


Infatti comodissimo dire che so...
So che non accetterei di scoprire che mio marito mi tradisce e non lo perdonerei, ma intanto però io ehm, ho avuto esigenza di tradirlo, dunque mi sono arrogata il diritto.
NO.
La prima cosa che ho capito a due mesi dal matrimonio...dato che anche dopo sposato ho continuato la mia solita sporca vita era...non posso pretendere da mia moglie quello che io non sarò mai in grado di darle: l'esclusività.

Altrimenti siamo proprio come quel servo malvagio del Vangelo.
Prima tutti felici perchè il padrone ci condona un grosso debito e poi senza misericordia verso il collega che ci deve 100 miseri denari.

Porco can se costa essere fedele, quando sei uno a cui fanno le propostine.
Facilissimo essere fedele quando nessuna ti caga di striscio, no?

Me è sempre stato così sai?
Chi si spertica a dire ah io sono una persona sincera...
Poi scopri che è un contaballe di prima categoria...

Nel mio mondo i sinceri, non hanno MAI bisogno di ribadire al mondo intero io sono un sincero...non si occupano di queste cose...non pensano mai che gli altri possano mettere in dubbio la propria sincerità...

Nel mio mondo si dice...mai pisciare controvento...

Bah io ho sempre ragionato così: a me piace la figa in un certo modo...se a mia moglie piace il ciccio almeno quanto piace la figa a me...la vedo dura eh?

Ma conosco molte persone che fanno così:
Evitano di scherzare con il fuoco
Evitano di dare troppa confidenza
Evitano di provocare...ecc...ecc..ecc...

Altre sono ossessionate...se non ci provano a spada tratta con chiunque non stanno bene con sè stessi...


----------



## disperata54 (5 Aprile 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao disperata, si io mi ricordo. Mi spiace molto sentirti così.


ciao Eliade,  si non e' cambiato gran che ,ci sono alti e bassi( per la verita' piu' bassi) e si tira a campa'........:sonar:    
non e' un bel vivere,...........nonostante tutto l' impegno da parte mia di poter dimenticare.....cosa impossibile...
ma basta una giornata storta...che ti fa rivivere il tutto.......non ci riesco....come non riesco  avere rapporti con lui ....
lo vorrei tanto ....ma non ci riesco mi viene la nausea .............non so quando si puo resistere...ormai non me lo chiedo piu'.....sto ferma sto bloccata ...e questo mi fa stare male ancora di piu'...


vi leggo sempre,anche se non scrivo....e fra le vostre storie sempre dolorose cerco di trovare uno spunto un motivo ,...specialmente da chi ha avuto la forza di reagire :up:


----------



## Ultimo (5 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti comodissimo dire che so...
> So che non accetterei di scoprire che mio marito mi tradisce e non lo perdonerei, ma intanto però io ehm, ho avuto esigenza di tradirlo, dunque mi sono arrogata il diritto.
> NO.
> La prima cosa che ho capito a due mesi dal matrimonio...dato che anche dopo sposato ho continuato la mia solita sporca vita era...non posso pretendere da mia moglie quello che io non sarò mai in grado di darle: l'esclusività.
> ...


Conte, le persone sono tutte diverse, noi qua ci stiamo arrogando di un diritto che non ci compete, Io ho detto la mia Tebe la sua, per certi versi io mi rivedo in Tebe ma ho scelto la mia strada che l'opposta della sua; tu hai detto la tua, ma per come ho scritto all'inizio, se io riesco ad avere certe idee con le quali mi apro al modo di vedere la vita  tua o sua o di qualche altro, ciò non vuol dire che sia giusto, e non vuol dire nemmeno che chi ci legge non possa pensare ma voi siete fuori di testa! Forse bisognerebbe aprirsi ancora di più e forse chi si sente sicuro di un qualcosa dovrebbe non esserne tanto sicuro. Com'è strana la vita, e com'è può essere varia e diversa e magari diversa da quella che pensiamo.
Chissà perchè penso al solito amico mio contadino. Si alza presto il mattino, la moglie idem, fa colazione va a lavorare e altro non ha in testa che il duro lavoro per mangiare.


----------



## miwanna (9 Maggio 2012)

disperata54 ha detto:


> dopo circa tre anni , sto ancora a disperarmi e a chiedermi PERCHE?........anni sprecati , anni non vissuti perche non vivi piu ...


Andiamo bene.....
3anni così sono sicuro di non reggerli...
sono passati (da quando l'ho scoperta) poco piu di 5 mesi
ma il rancore, la rabbia, l'assoluto desiderio di Vendetta non si sono minimamente sopiti
ma la cosa peggiore è che il suo tradimento mi ha reso inerme, incapace di muovermi e di fare..... Mi ha tolto l'aria


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

miwanna ha detto:


> Andiamo bene.....
> 3anni così sono sicuro di non reggerli...
> sono passati (da quando l'ho scoperta) poco piu di 5 mesi
> ma il rancore, la rabbia, l'assoluto desiderio di Vendetta non si sono minimamente sopiti
> ma la cosa peggiore è che il suo tradimento mi ha reso inerme, incapace di muovermi e di fare..... Mi ha tolto l'aria


è normale, tranquillo. ti senti in gabbia? vorresti solo rintanarti ma poi ti arrabbi con te stesso e vorresti buttare  tutto all'aria?


----------



## miwanna (9 Maggio 2012)

```

```



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è normale, tranquillo. ti senti in gabbia? vorresti solo rintanarti ma poi ti arrabbi con te stesso e vorresti buttare  tutto all'aria?



Si
La gabbia è il mio pensiero, incapace di uscire dall'immagine di lei che per piu volte, in viaggio, accoglie in camera dopo una relazione di qualche mese, una persona di mia conoscenza... Penso solo a questo


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> abbiamo aspettato un po.....o meglio mi sono concessa del tempo....e forse anche lui..perchè non ha mai insistito...fino a quando una sera...prese l'iniziativa...io beh...non ho provato quello che provavo prima..il sesso tra noi è stato sempre fantastico....ma adesso...lo sentivo diverso...lui è stato passionale come sempre ma..ad un certo punto...un piccolo crollo....nulla di che..ma..beh poi si è ripreso....io ho finto....lui chiaramente no(anche perchè gòli uomini non possono)...da allora evito il cntatto...senza farmi accorgere...sessualmente lo desideravo tanto....ripeto..intesa perfetta...adesso...non riesco a lasciarmi andare....non lo desidero piu come prima...
> è come se l'altra avesse lasciato una traccia indelebile sul suo corpo che mi da fastidio....continuo ad amarlo...ma al tempo stesso odierò entrambi per il male che mi hanno fatto....




Quando anni fa ho lasciato mio marito subito dopo aver scoperto che aveva l'amante mi sono domandata se poi sarei stata capace di donarmi con amore a lui senza provare quello schifo che tu senza esserne consapevole provi quando lui ti si avvicina per fare sesso.

non credo infatti che in questo momento lui voglia fare l'amore....vuole fare sesso, riavvicinarsi alla moglie, qualsiasi cosa ma non amore. non si tradisce una persona che si ama veramente.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> abbiamo aspettato un po.....o meglio mi sono concessa del tempo....e forse anche lui..perchè non ha mai insistito...fino a quando una sera...prese l'iniziativa...io beh...non ho provato quello che provavo prima..il sesso tra noi è stato sempre fantastico....ma adesso...lo sentivo diverso...lui è stato passionale come sempre ma..ad un certo punto...un piccolo crollo....nulla di che..ma..beh poi si è ripreso....io ho finto....lui chiaramente no(anche perchè gòli uomini non possono)...da allora evito il cntatto...senza farmi accorgere...sessualmente lo desideravo tanto....ripeto..intesa perfetta...adesso...non riesco a lasciarmi andare....non lo desidero piu come prima...
> è come se l'altra avesse lasciato una traccia indelebile sul suo corpo che mi da fastidio....continuo ad amarlo...ma al tempo stesso odierò entrambi per il male che mi hanno fatto....


Gli uomini possono fingere. E te lo dice chi ha vissuto la finzione.


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quando anni fa ho lasciato mio marito subito dopo aver scoperto che aveva l'amante mi sono domandata se poi sarei stata capace di donarmi con amore a lui senza provare quello schifo che tu senza esserne consapevole provi quando lui ti si avvicina per fare sesso.
> 
> non credo infatti che in questo momento lui voglia fare l'amore....vuole fare sesso, riavvicinarsi alla moglie, qualsiasi cosa ma non amore. *non si tradisce una persona che si ama veramente.*


Non è vero.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gli uomini possono fingere. E te lo dice chi ha vissuto la finzione.


Fingere sentimenti e trasporto forse, credo che lei intendesse l'atto in sè.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Maggio 2012)

Per fare l'amore dopo un tradimeno il traditor deve avere la faccia come il culo...

Per far l'amore dopo il tradimento il tradido deve avere(due i casi dei traditi) :

A:una gran voglia.

B:un cuore talmente innamorato da passar sopra al dolore.


Blu


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Gli uomini possono fingere. E te lo dice chi ha vissuto la finzione.


Mai quanto le donne.
Ultimo, mai quanto loro.
Dio ha dato loro l'arma della lusinga.
Noi ci possiamo solo difendere con un'altra arma letale: l'ironia.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mai quanto le donne.
> Ultimo, mai quanto loro.
> Dio ha dato loro l'arma della lusinga.
> Noi ci possiamo solo difendere con un'altra arma letale: l'ironia.


ma non è di questo tipo di finzione che stiamo parlando..
L'ironia è una dote anche delle donne però


----------



## Annuccia (9 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> abbiamo aspettato un po.....o meglio mi sono concessa del tempo....e forse anche lui..perchè non ha mai insistito...fino a quando una sera...prese l'iniziativa...io beh...non ho provato quello che provavo prima..il sesso tra noi è stato sempre fantastico....ma adesso...lo sentivo diverso...lui è stato passionale come sempre ma..ad un certo punto...un piccolo crollo....nulla di che..ma..beh poi si è ripreso....io ho finto....lui chiaramente no(anche perchè gòli uomini non possono)...da allora evito il cntatto...senza farmi accorgere...sessualmente lo desideravo tanto....ripeto..intesa perfetta...adesso...non riesco a lasciarmi andare....non lo desidero piu come prima...
> è come se l'altra avesse lasciato una traccia indelebile sul suo corpo che mi da fastidio....continuo ad amarlo...ma al tempo stesso odierò entrambi per il male che mi hanno fatto....


sonmo passati 2mesi quasi da quando ho scritto questo post....
la situazione è un po migliorata....ma per stare bene credo che ce ne viole ancora...
io cmq ...lascio sempre che l'iniziativa la prenda lui....mentre prima ...
gia prima..prima che arrivasse lei...
spesso mi allontano...glisso come si suol dire....non voglio che lui intraveda la mia sofferenza...
è difficile..difficilissimo..ma è passato poco tempo...
ci sono giorni in cui invece sto bene...ma sono pochi


che ci posso fare...??passerà???


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma non è di questo tipo di finzione che stiamo parlando..
> L'ironia è una dote anche delle donne però


Ma converrai che l'ironia femminile nulla può in un animo maschile.
So che dirai che non esistono uomini così.
Ma l'unica finzione di cui noi uomini siamo capaci è questa...
" Si cara, mi rendo conto, hai ragione, si cara, va bene...ecc..ecc..ecc.."


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma converrai che l'ironia femminile nulla può in un animo maschile.
> So che dirai che non esistono uomini così.
> Ma l'unica finzione di cui noi uomini siamo capaci è questa...
> " Si cara, mi rendo conto, hai ragione, si cara, va bene...ecc..ecc..ecc.."


ma non si parlava della jolanda e del walter.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma converrai che l'ironia femminile nulla può in un animo maschile.
> So che dirai che non esistono uomini così.
> Ma l'unica finzione di cui noi uomini siamo capaci è questa...
> *" Si cara, mi rendo conto, hai ragione, si cara, va bene...ecc..ecc..ecc*.."


STAVAMO PARLANDO DI UN ALTRAQ FINZIONE
e non capisco come un uomo possa fingere

Ma la finzione del grassetto è ridicola perchè si smentisce con i fatti un attimo dopo e allora sono dolori:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *STAVAMO PARLANDO DI UN ALTRAQ FINZIONE
> e non capisco come un uomo possa fingere
> *
> Ma la finzione del grassetto è ridicola perchè si smentisce con i fatti un attimo dopo e allora sono dolori:mrgreen:


:mrgreen:

lo stecca


----------



## Annuccia (9 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *STAVAMO PARLANDO DI UN ALTRAQ FINZIONE
> *e non capisco come un uomo possa fingere
> 
> Ma la finzione del grassetto è ridicola perchè si smentisce con i fatti un attimo dopo e allora sono dolori:mrgreen:


sono cocciuti....evabeh...lascia perdere...non sprecare energie..


----------



## Diletta (9 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sonmo passati 2mesi quasi da quando ho scritto questo post....
> la situazione è un po migliorata....ma per stare bene credo che ce ne viole ancora...
> io cmq ...lascio sempre che l'iniziativa la prenda lui....mentre prima ...
> gia prima..prima che arrivasse lei...
> ...



Sì, perché passa tutto nella vita, quindi anche questo...
Non so se sarà più come prima: un po' di disagio, di non completa istintualità forse rimarranno.
E se rimarranno, pazienza...la cosa prioritaria è il recupero della serenità interiore, poi tutto il resto..col tempo.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Maggio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, perché passa tutto nella vita, quindi anche questo...
> Non so se sarà più come prima: un po' di disagio, di non completa istintualità forse rimarranno.
> E se rimarranno, pazienza...la cosa prioritaria è il recupero della serenità interiore, poi tutto il resto..col tempo.



Ciao stella... come stai?


----------



## Lady85 (10 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> abbiamo aspettato un po.....o meglio mi sono concessa del tempo....e forse anche lui..perchè non ha mai insistito...fino a quando una sera...prese l'iniziativa...io beh...non ho provato quello che provavo prima..il sesso tra noi è stato sempre fantastico....ma adesso...lo sentivo diverso...lui è stato passionale come sempre ma..ad un certo punto...un piccolo crollo....nulla di che..ma..beh poi si è ripreso....io ho finto....lui chiaramente no(anche perchè gòli uomini non possono)...da allora evito il cntatto...senza farmi accorgere...sessualmente lo desideravo tanto....ripeto..intesa perfetta...adesso...non riesco a lasciarmi andare....non lo desidero piu come prima...
> è come se l'altra avesse lasciato una traccia indelebile sul suo corpo che mi da fastidio....continuo ad amarlo...ma al tempo stesso odierò entrambi per il male che mi hanno fatto....


anche per me è stata durissima...la prima volta è successo circa 5 giorni dopo aver scoperto tutto...nel momento clou (eravamo in motel circondati da specchi) ho voltato la faccia verso lo specchio e mi sono immaginata lui con l'altra...è stato bruttissmo fingere...ora va meglio (sono passati 7 mesi, ma quando mi ritrovo da sola vengono a galla tutti i pensieri più brutti e i perchè...)...però devo ammettere che mentre prima ero anche io a cercare il contatto...ora l'iniziativa la prende di più lui...


----------



## Kid (17 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non è vero.


Questa è bella. Almeno per chi crede nell'amore.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Questa è bella. Almeno per chi crede nell'amore.


Io ci credo. Non capisco cosa vuoi dirmi


----------



## Kid (17 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io ci credo. Non capisco cosa vuoi dirmi



A te direttamente nulla.

Semplicemente credo che l'amore esiga esclusività nella coppia. Altrimenti parliamo d'altro e non di amore.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> A te direttamente nulla.
> 
> Semplicemente credo che l'amore esiga esclusività nella coppia. Altrimenti parliamo d'altro e non di amore.


Ok.
Tu parla d'altro, io di amore.


----------



## Kid (17 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok.
> Tu parla d'altro, io di amore.


Parlane a Mattia allora no?


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Parlane a Mattia allora no?


Ma di cosa?
Kid..non ti seguo.
Io parlo d'amore a Mattia...
Lo amo.


----------



## Kid (17 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma di cosa?
> Kid..non ti seguo.
> Io parlo d'amore a Mattia...
> Lo amo.



No tranquilla, mi chiedevo solo cosa ne pensasse il partner del fatto che si può tradire pure amando.

Io ho molti dubbi in merito, per esperienza diretta e non solo.


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> No tranquilla, mi chiedevo solo cosa ne pensasse il partner del fatto che si può tradire pure amando.
> 
> Io ho molti dubbi in merito, per esperienza diretta e non solo.


E' come ti ho scritto nell'altro 3d.
Mattia non comprende perchè ha tradito per mancanze nella coppia non per sesso. Ma ammette che per quanto mi riguarda , per come sono fatta io e per come mi comporto con lui, la cosa potrebbe essere capibile.
Ha ben chiaro che per me sono slegati amore e tradimento.
E visto che lo vivo anche io ne ho esperienza diretta.
Tradisco eppure amo.

In qualche modo accetta...perchè ha la coda di paglia, ma per la comprensione...credo sia troppo lontano da lui.

Oppure è talmente paraculo che considerato che non gli faccio mancare assolutamente nulla, sua ammissione, e che anzi il nostro rapporto va sempre meglio...non si fa troppe domande.

Un pò alla Tebe in sostanza.
Chi lo sa.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' come ti ho scritto nell'altro 3d.
> Mattia non comprende perchè ha tradito per mancanze nella coppia non per sesso. Ma ammette che per quanto mi riguarda , per come sono fatta io e per come mi comporto con lui, la cosa potrebbe essere capibile.
> Ha ben chiaro che per me sono slegati amore e tradimento.
> E visto che lo vivo anche io ne ho esperienza diretta.
> ...



Ho paura che Kid sia vicino alla verita'..sai la tipa che ti dicevo ieri..e'rimasta invornita..perche'ho risposto ''certo''alla domanda se amassi mia moglie...perche'lei,che in questo momento se la spassa al maxim.mi ha detto''no''del marito....non e'Tebe che  lo raccontiamo???
ciao sgrazie....a proposito per sbaglio ho fatto com invece che net...be'e' in costruzione..e guarda caso anche questo abita qua'...chissa'perche'....


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ho paura che Kid sia vicino alla verita'..sai la tipa che ti dicevo ieri..e'rimasta invornita..perche'ho risposto ''certo''alla domanda se amassi mia moglie...perche'lei,che in questo momento se la spassa al maxim.mi ha detto''no''del marito....non e'Tebe che  lo raccontiamo???
> ciao sgrazie....a proposito per sbaglio ho fatto com invece che net...be'e' in costruzione..e guarda caso anche questo abita qua'...chissa'perche'....


Lothar ognuno ha il suo modo di amare.
Mi rendo conto che la maggior parte delle persone che tradisce lo fa perchè non trova in casa quello di cui ha bisogno o perchè ha semplicemente smesso di amare il partner.

ma per me non è così.
Non sono la regola ok.
Ma esistono anche persone come me.


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar ognuno ha il suo modo di amare.
> Mi rendo conto che la maggior parte delle persone che tradisce lo fa perchè non trova in casa quello di cui ha bisogno o perchè ha semplicemente smesso di amare il partner.
> 
> ma per me non è così.
> ...




come noi mia cara...perche'io domattina se tutto va bene.......

e stasera a casa idem


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> come noi mia cara...perche'io domattina se tutto va bene.......
> 
> e stasera a casa idem


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

e aggiungo.
Uff...io solo acasa...per Manager (se ce la fa) bisogna spettare un altro mese....


----------



## lothar57 (17 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e aggiungo.
> Uff...io solo acasa...per Manager (se ce la fa) bisogna spettare un altro mese....



aahahahahha..d'altronde c'e'chi lothara e chi no....

be'pensavo strano sai..qua'come forse sai abita il mega manager..presidente di mille cose...la voce paesana e che a casa(ovvio...) si dia parecchio da fare..e i 50 li ha passati da tanto...forse e'il tuo l'unico ..invornito...


----------



## Tebe (17 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> aahahahahha..d'altronde c'e'chi lothara e chi no....
> 
> be'pensavo strano sai..qua'come forse sai abita il mega manager..presidente di mille cose...la voce paesana e che a casa(ovvio...) si dia parecchio da fare..e i 50 li ha passati da tanto...forse e'il tuo l'unico ..invornito...


Ma povero...ma no.
Lo sai prende i beta bloccanti....comunque devo farti una domanda tipicamente maschile....ti mando un mp.
Ho un dubbio....e tu essendo uomo di mondo....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar ognuno ha il suo modo di amare.
> Mi rendo conto che la maggior parte delle persone che tradisce lo fa perchè non trova in casa quello di cui ha bisogno o perchè ha semplicemente smesso di amare il partner.
> 
> ma per me non è così.
> ...


Copulo ergo amo
Odi et amo
ti piglio
all'amo!


----------



## Kid (18 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar ognuno ha il suo modo di amare.
> Mi rendo conto che la maggior parte delle persone che tradisce lo fa perchè non trova in casa quello di cui ha bisogno o perchè ha semplicemente smesso di amare il partner.
> 
> ma per me non è così.
> ...


Cara Tebe, non pensare comunque che sia così semplice rendersi conto, realizzare di non amare più una persona cara. A volte semplicemente non lo si vuole ammettere a se stessi, è un passo difficile nella vita di una persona. Conosco persone che se ne sono rese conto dopo anni.

Certo, mi auguro non sia il tuo caso.

Però prova a rifletterci un attimo: tradimento... amore... dov'è il punto di incontro tra queste due parole? Secondo me non c'è, o meglio dove parte uno finisce l'altro. C'è un divario, un netto crepaccio dove le due cose dovrebbero incontrarsi.


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Maggio 2012)

*Questo*



Kid ha detto:


> Cara Tebe, non pensare comunque che sia così semplice rendersi conto, realizzare di non amare più una persona cara. A volte semplicemente non lo si vuole ammettere a se stessi, è un passo difficile nella vita di una persona. Conosco persone che se ne sono rese conto dopo anni.
> 
> Certo, mi auguro non sia il tuo caso.
> 
> Però prova a rifletterci un attimo: tradimento... amore... dov'è il punto di incontro tra queste due parole? Secondo me non c'è, o meglio dove parte uno finisce l'altro. C'è un divario, un netto crepaccio dove le due cose dovrebbero incontrarsi.


Pensiero merita una riflessione...

Mi ci vorranno alcuni giorni per riflettere e arrivare al mio pensiero finale.

Interessante,mi piace questo spunto!

blu


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara Tebe, non pensare comunque che sia così semplice rendersi conto, realizzare di non amare più una persona cara. A volte semplicemente non lo si vuole ammettere a se stessi, è un passo difficile nella vita di una persona. Conosco persone che se ne sono rese conto dopo anni.
> 
> Certo, mi auguro non sia il tuo caso.
> 
> Però prova a rifletterci un attimo: tradimento... amore... dov'è il punto di incontro tra queste due parole? Secondo me non c'è, o meglio dove parte uno finisce l'altro. C'è un divario, un netto crepaccio dove le due cose dovrebbero incontrarsi.


...mah....sinceramente per me è semplice rendersi conto di non amare più una persona perchè ho amato nel pieno senso della parola davvero poco, anzi pochissimo e disinnamorarmi non è mai all'improvviso è sempre per un percorso, per me, molto "emotivo"
Tra l'altro non saprei nemmeno perchè dovrei non ammetterlo con me stessa. Per quale scopo?

Non c'è punto di incontro tra tradimento e amore lo dico sempre.
Sono assolutamente slegati.
La penso come te.


----------



## Kid (18 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...mah....sinceramente per me è semplice rendersi conto di non amare più una persona perchè ho amato nel pieno senso della parola davvero poco, anzi pochissimo e disinnamorarmi non è mai all'improvviso è sempre per un percorso, per me, molto "emotivo"
> Tra l'altro non saprei nemmeno perchè dovrei non ammetterlo con me stessa. Per quale scopo?
> 
> Non c'è punto di incontro tra tradimento e amore lo dico sempre.
> ...


Potresti non volerlo ammettere perchè per molti è un fallimento non portare avanti una storia d'amore.

E comunque il fatto che non ci sia punto di incontro tra le due cose, per me significa che uno esclude l'altro, che le due cose non possono andare a braccetto.


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> *Potresti non volerlo ammettere perchè per molti è un fallimento non portare avanti una storia d'amore.
> *
> E comunque il fatto che non ci sia punto di incontro tra le due cose, per me significa che uno esclude l'altro, che le due cose non possono andare a braccetto.



Guarda...non sai quanto sei lontano da tutto ciò che penso e sono  io come donna.
Immagino che ci siano persone che stanno in coppia pur non amando perchè la fine rappresenterebbe un fallimento ma...davvero Kid...se mi conoscessi questa idea non ti avrebbe nemmeno sfiorato.

Sul fatto dell'esclusione tradimento e amore...che dirti?
La vedo diversa.
Non si escludono a vicenda perchè sono due cose diverse e basta.


----------



## Kid (18 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda...non sai quanto sei lontano da tutto ciò che penso e sono  io come donna.
> Immagino che ci siano persone che stanno in coppia pur non amando perchè la fine rappresenterebbe un fallimento ma...davvero Kid...se mi conoscessi questa idea non ti avrebbe nemmeno sfiorato.
> 
> Sul fatto dell'esclusione tradimento e amore...che dirti?
> ...


Ma senti... tu riusciresti a fare l'amore con un altro sapendo che tuo marito ti sta guardando?


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma senti... tu riusciresti a fare l'amore con un altro sapendo che tuo marito ti sta guardando?


Non lo so. Non ho mai avuto questa fantasia mettiamola così.
A mente fredda ti dico di no potendo scegliere, ma se lui dovesse averla come fantasia (anche al contrario...ovvero io guardare io) forse potrei farlo.
Poi deciderei in base alle emozioni che mi da.
Ma questo sarebbe un gioco erotico e come tale non sarebbe un tradimento.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non ho mai avuto questa fantasia mettiamola così.
> A mente fredda ti dico di no potendo scegliere, ma se lui dovesse averla come fantasia (anche al contrario...ovvero io guardare io) forse potrei farlo.
> Poi deciderei in base alle emozioni che mi da.
> Ma questo sarebbe un gioco erotico e come tale non sarebbe un tradimento.


tecnicamente parlando per un'uomo e'molto complicato...meglio non provarci..fidati..


----------



## Kid (18 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo so. Non ho mai avuto questa fantasia mettiamola così.
> A mente fredda ti dico di no potendo scegliere, ma se lui dovesse averla come fantasia (anche al contrario...ovvero io guardare io) forse potrei farlo.
> Poi deciderei in base alle emozioni che mi da.
> Ma questo sarebbe un gioco erotico e come tale non sarebbe un tradimento.


Chiaramente non mi sto riferendo alle fantasie erotiche, volevo solo capire come vivevi l'atto del tradimento.

Siamo semplicemente lontani come concetti. Io credo che se tutti la pensassero come te, il mondo sarebbe un enorme bordello liberalizzato e le coppie avrebbero ben poca considerazione, ma certamente il mondo alla mia maniera sarebbe più palloso, ne prendo atto! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Chiaramente non mi sto riferendo alle fantasie erotiche, volevo solo capire come vivevi l'atto del tradimento.
> 
> Siamo semplicemente lontani come concetti. Io credo che se tutti la pensassero come te, il mondo sarebbe un enorme bordello liberalizzato e le coppie avrebbero ben poca considerazione, ma certamente il mondo alla mia maniera sarebbe più palloso, ne prendo atto! :mrgreen:




Un enorme bordello legalizzato?
Però...idea molto rouge...


E molto, molto riduttiva oltre che lontana.


Ma il mondo è bello perchè è vario e quando si hanno concetti così diversi è impossibile capirsi appieno, e si scivola su quello che noi pensiamo di un determinato atteggiamento che non ci appartiene dando "giudizi" non scevri da un minimo di pregiudizio.


Niente di male però.
Ognuno incontra le persona che ricerca e se  a queste persone va bene il bordello legalizzato o la pallosità...
Mica si è costretti a starci se non va.
O mica costringiamo altri a stare con noi.




Il punto è Kid, che il mondo è pieno di traditori che si professano fedeli.
Il grande bordello legalizzato c'è già.


E io in confronto mi sento santa, perchè dico ciò che sono. Sempre.


----------



## Kid (18 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Un enorme bordello legalizzato?
> Però...idea molto rouge...
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo me è ancora più semplice. Il problema non è essere finti fedeli o veri traditori, ma cominciare a fare i nostri porci comodi senza coinvolgere altre persone (i partner) sarebbe già qualcosa.

Oggi manca il rispetto, in ogni senso e in ogni contesto.

Grazie per la chiacchierata cara.


----------



## Tebe (18 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Secondo me è ancora più semplice. Il problema non è essere finti fedeli o veri traditori,* ma cominciare a fare i nostri porci comodi senza coinvolgere altre persone (i partner) sarebbe già qualcosa.
> *
> Oggi manca il rispetto, in ogni senso e in ogni contesto.
> 
> Grazie per la chiacchierata cara.


ma non lo costringi mica il partnher a stare con te.
E' una sua libera scelta.
Mattia sceglie tutti i giorni di stare con me, nonostante la mia infedeltà.
Mica è legato ad un letto (non sempre almeno)

Grazie a anche a te della chiacchierata, caro:mexican:


----------



## Kid (18 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non lo costringi mica il partnher a stare con te.
> E' una sua libera scelta.
> Mattia sceglie tutti i giorni di stare con me, nonostante la mia infedeltà.
> Mica è legato ad un letto (non sempre almeno)
> ...


Mica mi riferivo a te infatti, se a lui sta bene così, buon per lui. Ma quasi mai nei tradimenti l'altro ne è al corrente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma non lo costringi mica il partnher a stare con te.
> E' una sua libera scelta.
> Mattia sceglie tutti i giorni di stare con me, nonostante la mia infedeltà.
> Mica è legato ad un letto (*non sempre almeno*)
> ...


ah, ogni tanto gliele togli le manette, allora. Fai bene. poi potrebbe avere problemi di circolazione...


----------



## Sole (18 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara Tebe, non pensare comunque che sia così semplice rendersi conto, realizzare di non amare più una persona cara. A volte semplicemente non lo si vuole ammettere a se stessi, è un passo difficile nella vita di una persona. Conosco persone che se ne sono rese conto dopo anni.
> 
> Certo, mi auguro non sia il tuo caso.
> 
> Però prova a rifletterci un attimo: tradimento... amore... dov'è il punto di incontro tra queste due parole? Secondo me non c'è, o meglio dove parte uno finisce l'altro. C'è un divario, un netto crepaccio dove le due cose dovrebbero incontrarsi.


Sì, probabilmente è così.

Però... io penso che alla fine non tutti amiamo nello stesso modo. L'amore non è preconfezionato, non te lo ritrovi pronto per l'uso. Ciò che lega due persone è il prodotto di due storie individuali che si incontrano per creare qualcosa di nuovo e irripetibile... l'amore, in fondo, è una specie di contenitore vuoto in cui ciascuno dei due mette ciò che ha a disposizione. Il modo di amare Tebe, può non essere quello di Kid... ma non è detto che sia meno amore. Semplicemente è diverso.
La cosa importante è che il suo compagno sappia cose lei può dargli, fin dove può spingersi e quali sono i suoi limiti. E che questa consapevolezza sia reciproca.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, probabilmente è così.
> 
> Però... io penso che alla fine non tutti amiamo nello stesso modo. L'amore non è preconfezionato, non te lo ritrovi pronto per l'uso. Ciò che lega due persone è il prodotto di due storie individuali che si incontrano per creare qualcosa di nuovo e irripetibile... l'amore, in fondo, è una specie di contenitore vuoto in cui ciascuno dei due mette ciò che ha a disposizione. Il modo di amare Tebe, può non essere quello di Kid... ma non è detto che sia meno amore. Semplicemente è diverso.
> La cosa importante è che il suo compagno sappia cose lei può dargli, fin dove può spingersi e quali sono i suoi limiti. E che questa consapevolezza sia reciproca.


La consapevolezza reciproca è questione necessaria ma non sufficiente per tenere in piedi un amore, serve anche la condivisione. E nel mio modo di vedere non si condivide mai in pieno. Sono leggermente stanchino sull'argomento, mi sa che lancio la spugna...


----------

